# What do you value most in life?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I just thought it would be interesting to ask the question: 
"What do you value the most in life"?

What would you pick?

1. If the house was on fire and you just enough time to grab what you wanted before getting out-what would it be?

2. What person means the most to you? 

3. What do you value about your everyday life?

4. What could you not go without?

5. If you had one thing free-what would it be?

This is just a poll of some sort except you give your own answers.
I will let you guys answer so I can see what comments I get.
After that I will post my reply.
Is this a test?..maybe :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

my family.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

What would you pick?

1. If the house was on fire and you just enough time to grab what you wanted before getting out-what would it be?
I don't think there is anything in my house that could not be replaced or worth loosing anyone's life over but I would grab my file box with all important papers in it and photo albums.

2. What person means the most to you?
Dont tell anyone else in my family but probably my mom. I won't lie I am kinda a momma's boy. That woman is the strongest, most loving, would do anything for you person I know. She raised 3 kids, worked full time, and went to school full time just to give us a better life.

3. What do you value about your everyday life?
My freedom. I am 25 and single and I love living everyday for me right now. I can do what I want when I want and not have to worry about anyone else. Hopefully this will change soon and i can start a family but as of today I love the single life.

4. What could you not go without?
INTERNET or CELL PHONE, I do not watch a lot of TV but I am on the computer or my phone alot.

5. If you had one thing free-what would it be?
House with some land and a barn LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

OK so I see I already failed the test :roll: I didn't even realize they were multiple questions I thought you wanted one answer so ... 
second time around 
What would you pick?

1. If the house was on fire and you just enough time to grab what you wanted before getting out-what would it be? My kids. If they were already out my important file box. 

2. What person means the most to you? Cant choose one. My husband and my girls all equal in different ways. And of course my parents. 

3. What do you value about your everyday life? That I have it and can enjoy my family. 

4. What could you not go without? Freedom and again family.

5. If you had one thing free-what would it be? Lots o land! :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

What would you pick?

1. If the house was on fire and you just enough time to grab what you wanted before getting out-what would it be?
The only things I can think of would be my Kitty! I would also love to grab my laptop as it has my life in pictures on it. I think I would also grab a pic of my Grandma on it. She died 2 years ago and I was super close to her

2. What person means the most to you? 
I really dont think I can pick just one. Definently my parents. I love them both like crazy! They are absolutely amazing and raised me perfectly. Although they are seperated they both maintained a friendship so I could have both parents in My life. My Mom means so much to me, she raised me in her home until I was 20 years old. Shes more of a friend than a mom and I cant imagine my life without her! My daddy is awesome as well 

3. What do you value about your everyday life?
That I am able to wake up and be healthy and happy. I try to be positive and happy with what God has given me. I am not starving, I have a roof over my head, a family that im pretty close too, amazing friends and im alive.

4. What could you not go without?
My family/friends and Goats. I have had the opertunity to go and live in a another state(Hawaii) for a year and do some really cool stuff there but I honestly cant leave my family for that long. My goats would totally forget about me and I would feel like everyone and everything would change. 

5. If you had one thing free-what would it be?
Hay for the goats! Its gotten so expensive! Id also love for my dad to have some free bills lol


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

This is a fun thread!  And thought provoking. Freedomstar, I like your answers!

1. If the house was on fire and you just enough time to grab what you wanted before getting out-what would it be?
My little brother and sister. If all my family were already out, then maybe my dulcimer.

2. What person means the most to you?
Jesus Christ, because He lived and died and rose again for me! Next to Him, my family and friends mean the most to me. I couldn't pick one out of them all!

3. What do you value about your everyday life?
I am able to talk and listen to God at any time. No matter how oppressive the government gets, I will always have this freedom.

4. What could you not go without?
God!

5. If you had one thing free-what would it be?
Five billion New Testaments to give away! If it was something I had to keep, then a lot of land.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

If the house was on fire and you just enough time to grab what you wanted before getting out-what would it be? My rosary

What person means the most to you? My husband and Jesus

What do you value about your everyday life? My freedom to live it as I do.

What could you not go without? Without Jesus the rest has little meaning.

If you had one thing free-what would it be? The freedom to live as I choose


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

1. If the house was on fire and you just enough time to grab what you wanted before getting out-what would it be?
As long as my family was out... my Bible & my faith/prayer journal. I know I can always get another but all of my notes and things would be lost.

2. What person means the most to you?
Jesus Christ, but as far as earthly people, it would be impossible to choose one over the other. Each are equally important to me, just in all different ways.

3. What do you value about your everyday life?
The ability to live it. That I have my health and abilities and can get up and live my life to the fullest. 

4. What could you not go without?
My toothbrush. I *hate* having "fuzzy" teeth.

5. If you had one thing free-what would it be?
Enough money to take care of my parents for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

1. If the house was on fire and you just enough time to grab what you wanted before getting out-what would it be? Family first but if they were already out then my dog, phone and maybe my sisters cat if I happened to see him. 

2. What person means the most to you? I can't pick just one so I'm going to say my family and friends.... oh, my dog too.... yes he is family!

3. What do you value about your everyday life? Being able to work with animals and have the freedom to do what I want, when I want. 

4. What could you not go without? My phone and animals.

5. If you had one thing free-what would it be? Money of course but if I couldn't have that then I'd pick a ranch out west, maybe in montana. Complete with a 5bdr, 3 bath log cabin type house, 350 head of cattle and fourwheelers, trucks, a few good ranch hands and of course about 5 good horses and a small herd of goats. Now that sounds like heaven to me!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

1. The animals (which includes my bear-like hubby) and after that our little safe which has all our important documents in it plus a bit of cash. After that my laptop like someone else said, I never thought about it until I read your answer but yeah mine has a lifetime of photos on it too

2. My hubby/fiance/boyfriend ... I cant live without him. Together we have been through quite a bit and it changed both of us such that no one else really understands us except each other ... I hope that made sense. 

3. I live in a developed country, I am healthy and fit and able to work to feed my family, I was given a good education allowing me to pursue the career of my choice and the many opportunities that are available to me, and that I have the resources to surround myself with simple things that I love - my hubby, my critters, my garden. 

4. My goats - I lasted 4 months in the city before I had to buy some goats again. But also probably, my car. I hated living in the city so we live quite a way out, and I get anxious on public transport and in crowds, so even though I'm a nervous driver, a car is a must for me, to get to work, shops etc. and of course to be able to show my goats 

5. I wasnt sure of this question but reading the other answers, what would I ask for if I got it for free? LIke a genie wish ... a winning lottery ticket? Lol Probably a little hobby farm within 30 to 45 minutes of the city ... 

Cool topic Jesse! Now we just need to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Good topic Jesse, really makes you think 

1. If the house was on fire and you just enough time to grab what you wanted before getting out-what would it be? My dogs, and make sure the goats weren't locked in downstairs (our apt is the barn loft). I innitially thought the safe too, but then after thinking about how tiny our place is I'd never make it out with that too! 

2. What person means the most to you? This is a really hard one for me to pick just one person. I think I'd have to say my husband, I depend on him a lot. My parents come in a really really close second. 

3. What do you value about your everyday life? Not having to work a full time job, and not needing a lot of "stuff" (besides my goats of course). 

4. What could you not go without? My goats... at least one. They always pick me up when I am down. 

5. If you had one thing free-what would it be? A farm or just a peice of land in the country


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

1. If my kids/husband are out, I'd grab a box that I keep near my bedroom window that has things like a handmade tablecloth that my great grandmother made, and other rare things. I'm going to add my favorite pictures/picture cd's to that box. If I can get it out the window....it would be the first thing I get out. You can't replace those kind of things, but everything else can be replaced.

2. I can't choose between my kids and my husband. 

3. The things I've been able to do with my kids/family and horse photography. Having our house paid for. I do cherish the time I get to spend with my 5yo before she goes to school this fall - once she starts school I'm hoping to start working a regular/part time job again around the horse stuff.

4. My kids.

5. A farm with lots of animals so we could raise our own meat and veggies. I'm not a fan of goat meat, and wish we could have a place where we could have some cows, pigs and chickens.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I am glad you guys like my thread.
Very thought provoking indeed-thats the point.

You all gave very good answers and are right on track.
Our #1 value (other than God) should always be those we are closest to-Family first and then friends, thirdly animal/pets.
Some would say a lot of items or things that they value without saying anything about the ones they love(I have seen that on other forums-actually a mix), I think that is a very poor mindset.

As for my thoughts- sorry I did not post my answers yet. I have been busy and kinda forgot about this until today.

1. I live in a apartment across the driveway from the house with my brother. I have nothing that is of any value to me (maybe pants and shoes if it was a night fire) up here except for my brother. If he was already out I would grab something he would value-his laptop bag with tools =$600+.

2. No one person means the most to me as well. If I had to choose (be a very tough choice) I would definitely pick my mom.
There is nothing in the world like a mother who cares and appreciates you and supports you in every decision.

3. I value my family the most out of my everyday life. Also the freedom to be part of my parents little farm in raising goats to my hearts extent. I also value everyday being a new day-a chance to do better than yesterday and everyday a chance to know more about God and the plan for his creation.

4. Family and friends for sure. Lastly I think it would be hard to be without my goats. They are close friends to me-close being a short walk away when I need a friend. I don't have many friends other than the ones I talk on FB/online, no local friends. 

5. If I had one thing free it wouldn't be more goats or land or anything.
It would be finances- about 200k to help pay off my parents farm and bills and get my mom a nice car.
It that wasn't an option I would have to pick a car that me and my mom can use.


----------

